# Auto High Beam



## briandavenport33 (4 mo ago)

In a recent software upgrade, they've added an auto high beam feature to autosteer. It's extremely bad. It puts the high beams on at inopportune times and flashes high beams at cars that are 1/2 mile ahead of you as they fall in and out of the car's detection range. 

I tried to turn that feature off, but it is grayed out and says it must be enabled during autosteer. Why? This is terribly dumb. It was so bad that I had to stop using autosteer. How do I submit this feedback to Tesla?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

It was also added some time back to the FSD-ß-ß builds.  EXTREMELY poor implementation, and Yes, cannot be disabled.

Wait until your wipers start going on automagically with the occasional squirt - just to make sure a clean windscreen gets some dirt on it.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Auto high beam has been there for many builds, but i’ll agree with you it has NO idea what it is doing. Even at 5 AM around here when there are NO OTHER CARS on the road it goes up and down, on and off, no rhyme or reason and no real environmental differences to indicate why.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Yea, auto-high beams have been there for years. 
If the car is out of detection range why do you think that it is not okay to turn the lights on bright?

Mine work pretty good.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

briandavenport33 said:


> I tried to turn that feature off, but it is grayed out and says it must be enabled during autosteer. Why?


This happens when you update to a version of software that uses Tesla Vision and deactivates the radar.
It looks like 2022.20.9 was one of the first versions to do this (see "Speed Assist" under the release notes).


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Yea, auto-high beams have been there for years.
> If the car is out of detection range why do you think that it is not okay to turn the lights on bright?
> 
> Mine work pretty good.


At least here in Finland it's illegal to use high beams under street lights as the car does.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Kimmo57 said:


> At least here in Finland it's illegal to use high beams under streetlights as the car does.


I would hate that law. For example, on my street that's about a mile long, there are about 3 streetlights. Not enough to even think about illuminating the road. 
I'm trying to decide if I have ever seen the car use bright lights under a lot of streetlamps, just not sure as there always a fair number of cars on those roads.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I would hate that law. For example, on my street that's about a mile long, there are about 3 streetlights. Not enough to even think about illuminating the road.
> I'm trying to decide if I have ever seen the car use bright lights under a lot of streetlamps, just not sure as there always a fair number of cars on those roads.


Mine wants to use them all the time. And more specifically the law says it's illegal to use the brights under sufficient lighting, so one might argue it's ok for your situation.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Can't you turn off the auto high beams using the stalk? Not the menu setting?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Can't you turn off the auto high beams using the stalk? Not the menu setting?


 Not on FSD-ß-ß. You can turn it "off" with the stalk switch each time it decides to turn them on, but it will only affect that one time. It always goes right back to Auto setting, which means ON in lots of cases.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Can't you turn off the auto high beams using the stalk? Not the menu setting?


Yes, but after dark pretty much every time you engage AP, the car flashes high beams before you turn the auto headlights off. This happens several times on every drive. That's hundreds of times per month.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> You can turn it "off" with the stalk switch each time it decides to turn them on, but it will only affect that one time.


When you say "only affect that one time", do you mean it will turn off for a few seconds before going back to the auto setting, or do you mean that it will remain off for the rest of that drive?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> or do you mean that it will remain off for the rest of that drive?


It will remain off for the remainder of that AP engagement.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> It will remain off for the remainder of that AP engagement.


 I _think_ this is correct. 

For me(my car?) the length of that engagement is usually very short as I have never made a 5 mile FSD-ß-ß drive without at least one disengagement - the most recent _.69_ versions doing it all by themselves in mid-turn. OTOH I don't do much dark zone driving with FSD-ß-ß as it often does not work when it's dark outside - complains of cameras not working, etc. as many others have noted. Even though _I_ can still see the lane marking lines reflect side marker light, that apparently escapes the side cameras. 

Perhaps the side & rear cameras need to have their own IR light source like security cameras do? But then 'light pollution' becomes an issue. Sigh.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> It will remain off for the remainder of that AP engagement.


I would find that to be acceptable.

Do the auto-wipers work similarly? That is, can I trun them off? And If so, when I turn them off, will they stay off for the rest of that AP engagement?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> I would find that to be acceptable.
> 
> Do the auto-wipers work similarly? That is, can I trun them off? And If so, when I turn them off, will they stay off for the rest of that AP engagement?


No. Wipers remain on auto whenever AP is engaged. Personally, I don't find the wiper function very bothersome.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> I would find that to be acceptable.
> 
> Do the auto-wipers work similarly? That is, can I trun them off? And If so, when I turn them off, will they stay off for the rest of that AP engagement?


I would estimate that I have to turn the auto-headlights off about 50-100 times/week, where as before the number was 0. That's not acceptable to me.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> No. Wipers remain on auto whenever AP is engaged. Personally, I don't find the wiper function very bothersome.


Yeah, they seem to work quite well now.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> No. Wipers remain on auto whenever AP is engaged. Personally, I don't find the wiper function very bothersome.





iChris93 said:


> Yeah, they seem to work quite well now.


Do you use the wipers much in the dark?

I find that when there are streetlights, the wipers will start to panic and wipe like crazy for no good reason. And when I drive through an area without streetlights, the auto wipers don't seem to wipe often enough.

In daytime, I still get the auto wipers going to crazy-fast mode at times even in a light rain.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

The wiper function does still have the occasional glitch, but not like they used to be. The point is- I wouldn't shy away from an FSD software update over concern about wiper function. I'd shy away from an FSD software update because FSD still sucks.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

I found this out last weekend driving to visit my Son. 200mile journey back, I was fighting the auto full-beam until I simply gave in and turned off autopilot and drove manually, much like my 1965 car. It blinded quite a few people, so I had to give in. I do hope they refine this some how. At this moment, seems like radar deletion is a dumb idea, but let's see with time. 
Oh, also, much worse in heavy rain/fog. Get that often where I live and it is nice knowing that the car can see things before I can, even if I am in control of the car. However, the vision update can only see what I see, so to me, it's less safe.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Not related to auto-high beams, but IMO the car used to turn on lights in the rain. Yesterday was a gloomy and rainy day, but the lights remained off. So I guess Tesla has managed to make the lights worse in lots of ways. 
Boy, I can't wait to see all the cool new tech in AI day...


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh dear, hate to keep repeating the same whinge but last night I drove in the dark and it was horrible on the motorway. At one point it kept turning the full beam on and off as though it was flashing a car ahead. They were some way ahead but still bad, worse part was the opposite lane, several people flashing back at me for blinding them! This is a dangerous feature and needs deleting. Again, I had to turn off auto drive and drive manually.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

styleruk said:


> Oh dear, hate to keep repeating the same whinge but last night I drove in the dark and it was horrible on the motorway. At one point it kept turning the full beam on and off as though it was flashing a car ahead. They were some way ahead but still bad, worse part was the opposite lane, several people flashing back at me for blinding them! This is a dangerous feature and needs deleting. Again, I had to turn off auto drive and drive manually.


I wish Elon would some day understand that bad automation is worse than no automation, but rather than deleting it should be finally fixed after all these years of never working.


----------



## briandavenport33 (4 mo ago)

This problem of turning the hugh beams off and on is actually a safety issue. Where I drive (DC, VA, MD, PA), if you flash somebody repeatedly, you could get into a road rage situation very quickly. Tesla needs to disable the auto high beam immediately or they run the risk of someone getting killed.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Has anyone improved the situation for Cruise/auto beam by adjusting their lights higher. It's simply unusable for me as we get more and more darker evenings. Mine seems to flash people up ahead, to the point that if I left it on cruise I would get a black eye.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

styleruk said:


> Has anyone improved the situation for Cruise/auto beam by adjusting their lights higher. It's simply unusable for me as we get more and more darker evenings. Mine seems to flash people up ahead, to the point that if I left it on cruise I would get a black eye.


I don't think that will do anything to the behaviour, but these cars have a lesser talked problem of changing the height by themselves. Sometimes the right one, sometimes the left one, sometimes up, sometimes down. My understanding is that this change happens when the car is updated. So if you have poor lights, then I suggest re-adjusting the height on level ground and against a wall. Usually the car gets at least the otherone right and then you can fine tune from the steering wheel roller. You can also adjust the light sideways and I adjusted my ditch side light towards the ditch, which helped a lot.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Kimmo57 said:


> I don't think that will do anything to the behaviour, but these cars have a lesser talked problem of changing the height by themselves. Sometimes the right one, sometimes the left one, sometimes up, sometimes down. My understanding is that this change happens when the car is updated. So if you have poor lights, then I suggest re-adjusting the height on level ground and against a wall. Usually the car gets at least the otherone right and then you can fine tune from the steering wheel roller. You can also adjust the light sideways and I adjusted my ditch side light towards the ditch, which helped a lot.


I adjust my own lights to the correct method. and always lower them slightly. When I go for the yearly MOT on any vehicle, I have to tell them every time that I have them lower than spec. This is because far too many people have them set too high and that blinds oncomers. My eyes are good, I don't need to laser light the road. Just wondered if this is why I cannot use auto cruise since last update because the tesla has worse eyes than I do and cannot see the dark corners as well as me. I'm thinking of setting the lights a little higher to see if this helps, otherwise, my Tesla has no more clever driving features than my 65' classic car.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

styleruk said:


> .. to the point that if I left it on cruise I would get a black eye.


 From someone punching you?

If that is the case I'd say other drivers where you live are very polite.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Tesla just (re?)released a video about autopilot. 



I don't know if anyone at Tesla bothers to read the comments, but I left mine about the autobrights anyway. I suppose that's as good a way to give feedback as any, as there's no official channel for it.


----------

